# CO2 and lighting in a 5gal & 10gal ??!?!?!?



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi guys.

I've been keeping my two planted shrimps tanks(RCS & CRS) for quite a while with no problem but now I wanna add some CO2 for my plants.

I have some java/xmas/flame moss, anubias, java fern, crypto, sabulata, and a few other that I don't remember their names....also planning on adding a xmas wall soon.....

I already have a Hagen CO2 system on one of my tanks:
Natural Plant System

I ordered some nano diffusers from ebay and I'm planning on going DIY from now on.

Now here come the questions and they apply to each tank:
- how much light should I have for CO2 to be effective(I have CFL: 26W on the 10 gal and 18W on the 5 gal)
- how much CO2 do I need in such tanks(will use the lader/diffuser from the existing CO2 as a bubble counter if necessary)
- is there any way of controlling the speed/frequency/amount of CO2 bubles in a DIY project
- should I use one big bottle(2-4 L) for both tanks or one small bottle(0.5 - 1 L) for each tank
- I'll post some more questions later......I can't remember any now......

I also use(~ 2-3 times/week) Flourish Excel and Flourish tabs(every 2 months) in both tanks.

I used to have a few fish tanks but I decided to switch to shrimps as they don't require too much maintenance(smaller tanks).....I never had CO2 in my fish tanks.....

So please, help out a CO2 n00b !!!!

PS: will post pics of my tanks soon.

Thanks.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

*- how much light should I have for CO2 to be effective(I have CFL: 26W on the 10 gal and 18W on the 5 gal)*

As much as possible! Light does not interfere with CO2. Even without CO2 the plant will keep on growing, so the lights you have right now is good.

*- is there any way of controlling the speed/frequency/amount of CO2 bubles in a DIY project*

Not really but apparently if you use jello it becomes more stable. See here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/diy-jello-co2-2062/

*- should I use one big bottle(2-4 L) for both tanks or one small bottle(0.5 - 1 L) for each tank*

I think using 2 smaller bottles will be more stable. More CO2 will be lose if you use a big bottle for 2 tanks, and you cannot guarantee if the amount going to two tanks are equal; there will likely be CO2 fluctuation in both tanks.

Hope this helps!


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

what is your desire for CO2? From a quick look of your plant list they are slow growers and/or low light plants anyways, CO2 will help but not as much as for high-light and fast growers


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

AvianAquatics said:


> As much as possible! Light does not interfere with CO2. Even without CO2 the plant will keep on growing, so the lights you have right now is good.


I wouldn't do this. Many people think more light is better. Absolutely not true. If you add enough light and CO2, you'd have a constant battle with dosing/pruning/algae and the tiniest imbalance will trigger an algae outbreak, or kill your livestock with too much CO2.

As for your other questions, why do you want to do DIY CO2? Are you unhappy with the types of plants your are growing or the current growth? What's your objective with DIY CO2?

DIY CO2 will not work well with ceramic diffusers (lots of people have been there done that). If you want to go DIY, use a needle wheel or a small power head to chop up the CO2 and call it a day. Make sure you use a gas separater to prevent the mix from overflowing into the tank.

I don't see a plant on your list that won't grow well without CO2, and none of them need high light either. It's tempting to think CO2 is the solution to plants, but IMO, KISS is a better principle, and since it ain't broke......


----------

